# Toronto Blue Jays vs. Texas Rangers - Aug 3, 2007



## GoM (Aug 4, 2007)

#1






#2





#3 





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9


----------



## wolfepakt (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome pics even though the Rangers lost!


----------



## Trying_to_learn (Aug 4, 2007)

How did you get shots from so many different angles.  Were you just walking around the park taking pictures?  Nice shots by the way


----------



## GoM (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, our seats were along the third baseline and for a couple innings mid-game we went up top and wandered.


----------



## moonmoon (Aug 5, 2007)

pics cant be seen...


----------



## Ronin Vincent (Aug 20, 2007)

I love that 3rd one!


----------

